# A very dark rock song here, but what's the name of it???



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, I finally had a friend of mine figure out how to get the awesome song at the end of the "Wicked Little Things" DVD and she even posted it online for me so it could be downloaded. This song rocks hard and the lyrics are quite dark!

I was hoping some of you fellow haunters would be willing to listen to the song? And maybe if you know the name of the song and/or the band that performs it you could let me know?

Well, in any case, here's the link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G1PGS8ZB


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

My friend just told me yesterday that while she *did* upload the song file to megaupload.com, she forgot to disable the ads so some people might have trouble getting it downloaded from there.



So I had her help me figure out how to upload the song directly to my own public directory, so try this link to view that and you should be able to find the song file and play it straight from the page if the other way doesn't work:

http://www.geocities.com/deaddude_rc/stuff/

Also, please don't forget to post a reply *if* you figure out the name of the song and/or band!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. It doesn't ring a bell, and I can find no info in searches for it either.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> Sorry. It doesn't ring a bell, and I can find no info in searches for it either.


halloweiner: I wanted to thank you for at least giving it a shot...

 

I also wanted to say that you are the coolest!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I cant place that and its driving me nuts because the male vocal is familiar. The gang at rotting flesh radio might be able to help.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks halfwaydead. Wished I could help. I know how badly it sucks when you get stuck on a song or a person's face or whatever, and can't place them.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cool. It's GOT to be in the DVD credits somewhere... "Flesh & Bone?" "Nightmare Man?"


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

TommyHawk said:


> Very cool. It's GOT to be in the DVD credits somewhere... "Flesh & Bone?" "Nightmare Man?"


That's the problem right there: the song is *NOT* mentioned in the credits at all!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

TommyHawk said:


> Very cool. It's GOT to be in the DVD credits somewhere... "Flesh & Bone?" "Nightmare Man?"


And neither one of those phrases produces it in a search.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

slightlymad: And that's exactly why I'm having so much trouble here!


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

I searched high and low and couldn't come up with anything. Hope you find what it is.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but I like it.

They sound familiar, I just can't place who they are.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

They sound familiar, could only get the start of the song as i'm on dial-up and it takes forever, so if you could post some the the lyrics i'll have a go at finding it.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Has a Metallica type of beat to it.

Darned if I know.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

The only music info I could find on the net is the name of the music composer for the film. Tim Jones. May be a start.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I did a search on some of the lyrics and 'Slayer' kept popping up, cannot find anything more though


----------



## craban (Jul 22, 2007)

Heh... I like the tune. And after some extensive and rather innovative searching online all I could find were posts from people, (suspiciously named "dead dude"), asking what the title was!

Sorry, I looked, 'cause I'd like to know as well... but could find nothing. Perhaps the music coordinator Selena Arizanovic could help? Or maybe not, unless she composed the tune or something... hmmm.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

craban said:


> Heh... I like the tune. And after some extensive and rather innovative searching online all I could find were posts from people, (suspiciously named "dead dude"), asking what the title was!
> 
> Sorry, I looked, 'cause I'd like to know as well... but could find nothing. Perhaps the music coordinator Selena Arizanovic could help? Or maybe not, unless she composed the tune or something... hmmm.


Yeah all those posts were probably from me because my nickname has always been deaddude...

And just to let everybody know, I finally managed to figure out the deal with this tune...the film's composer supposedly wrote it and then recorded the song all by himself (but I'm still thinking the chick from Lacuna Coil is singing in the background)...


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

the name of the song is either "not" or "Hush, Little Children" by Timothy Jones. I found it on Youtube. cut and paste the link
YouTube - WICKED LITTLE THINGS


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

misdomt: thanks a whole bunch for posting that dude!!!


----------

